# DAC recommendations



## Nate Johnson (Dec 6, 2020)

I’d like to consider upgrading my NI Komplete Audio 2 to something higher end. I’m considering dropping the requirement for analog inputs as I rarely track anything directly into a session.

I’ve played nicer interfaces in the past (UAD Apollo 8x/Lynx Aurora), so I’ve got some experience in the potential quality difference. 

So, what do you recommend for a DAC with a built-in headphone preamp (I primarily mix/reference on K702 phones) thats around $2k? It can be USB or USB-C.

So far I’ve got on my list:

RME ADI-2 DAC FS
Cranesong Solaris Quantum

If I want to have inputs:

Metric Halo ULN-2 3d
RME ADI-2 Ad/da FS Pro
Apogee Symphony Desktop
Prism Sound Lyra 1
Lynx Hilo USB

Yeah, I’m avoiding UAD. I don’t want to have another plugin universe at my disposal.


----------



## method1 (Dec 6, 2020)

My picks out of that list:

For pure audio goodness, the Hilo is an awesome sounding box, great headphone amp as well.

The ULN is a great option with the new 3D upgrade, you get UAD-like DSP capabilities with it & probably the most powerful in terms of what you can do on the DSP side.
Right now it connects via ethernet for full functionality but it does have USB-C connectivity, and MH support is second to none.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 6, 2020)

Of the bunch I'd put Metric Halo first, and RME a close second. But none of them are losers! And if you are not on a Mac then I'm afraid the MH option goes away. If you are using a Mac you get remarkable flexibility!

With a $2k budget there is probably no need to separate the gozintas and gozoutas, so I would get something with both.


----------



## kC_ (Dec 6, 2020)

I use the dangerous Source, lovely sounding DAC, 2 headphone outs








THE PROFESSIONAL PORTABLE MONITOR CONTROL — Dangerous Music


The SOURCE from Dangerous Music is a compact and affordable solution to all your monitoring needs with a no-compromise Chris Muth design strategy that’s made Dangerous monitoring products the worldwide standard among top professionals.




www.dangerousmusic.com





(i also use the 702's for ref/mix and HD280pro for tracking)


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 6, 2020)

kC_ said:


> I use the dangerous Source, lovely sounding DAC, 2 headphone outs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, I guess I hadnt thought to look at monitor controllers that are also DACs. My last monitor controller (Big Knob) I just used as a analog source-speakers switching device. What are you using for a tracking interface? And I assume you run it through the Source for DAC?


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 6, 2020)

wst3 said:


> Of the bunch I'd put Metric Halo first, and RME a close second. But none of them are losers! And if you are not on a Mac then I'm afraid the MH option goes away. If you are using a Mac you get remarkable flexibility!
> 
> With a $2k budget there is probably no need to separate the gozintas and gozoutas, so I would get something with both.



thank you for the straight talk - I realize I’m asking for the ‘low end’ of the higher end options! The Metric Halo option has been on my list for years now, and quite frankly I’m surprised it still holds up!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 6, 2020)

method1 said:


> My picks out of that list:
> 
> For pure audio goodness, the Hilo is an awesome sounding box, great headphone amp as well.
> 
> ...



My mastering engineer pal had one of those Hilos at one point - right when they came out. I remember how ‘fancy’ that touch screen was. Good to hear that its a great option!


----------



## Leigh (Dec 6, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> thank you for the straight talk - I realize I’m asking for the ‘low end’ of the higher end options! The Metric Halo option has been on my list for years now, and quite frankly I’m surprised it still holds up!



Metric Halo truly stands by their claim of "Future-proof" and the sound and flexibility are outstanding. I am still using a ULN-2 3D that I bought almost 15 years ago as an original ULN-2.

**Leigh


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 6, 2020)

Hate to 'duplicate /overlap' functionality, but have chosen to go dedicated for both headphone and microphone preamps/amps. But them requires quality audio interface as well. 

DAC question was resolved with Schiit Audio ..... as was Headphone Preamp. Good Mic Preamps are pricey and getting by with Rode AI-1 for now. 
Much was driven by selection of Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro 600-ohm Headphones

Current audio interfaces are older Focusrite Saffire Pro-14(s) and will update soon.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 6, 2020)

Burl Bomber is on my radar


----------



## kC_ (Dec 6, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> cool, I guess I hadnt thought to look at monitor controllers that are also DACs. My last monitor controller (Big Knob) I just used as a analog source-speakers switching device. What are you using for a tracking interface? And I assume you run it through the Source for DAC?



RME HDSP9652 in the main PC (but i only use/need 2 of its outputs)- so Spdif -> Dangerous Source (but could also use the USB input if i didn't have a card)
for mic inputs I have audient ASP800's 
i use the analog other inputs for a chromecast audio & an arcam Miniblink (bluetooth reciever)


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 6, 2020)

dgburns said:


> Burl Bomber is on my radar



Heh - heh ..... quality bracket ! Envy


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 20, 2020)

Anybody here using the Merging Anubis?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 20, 2020)

Are you making these names up? 
Some of the lesser well known ones do come across as a bit funny.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 20, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Are you making these names up?
> Some of the lesser well known ones do come across as a bit funny.











Merging Technologies Anubis Pro


Audio interface and monitor controller with multiple workflows - Pro version with sampling rate up to 192 kHz




vintageking.com


----------



## muk (Dec 22, 2020)

You can find transparent gear for much less than that. Have a look here:









Audio Electronics Review and Measurements Index


Master table and index of all audio equipment reviews and measurements.




www.audiosciencereview.com





These reviews are based on scientific measurements instead of subjective listening impressions.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 22, 2020)

muk said:


> You can find transparent gear for much less than that. Have a look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what are you using?


----------



## muk (Dec 22, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> so what are you using?



I rarely use headphones. If I do I use the headphone amp in my Palmer Monicon L monitor controller. Unfortunately that one isn't very good and distorts very early. Reminding me I should upgrade it at some point.


----------

